# Site is using embedded CSS?



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Anybody know why the CSS for this site is embedded in each page rather than using an external style sheet? I am no web developer, but I thought that was more efficient way of doing it? (read that linking allows the web browser to cache the style sheet for faster load times)

http://www.communitymx.com/content/article.cfm?cid=FAF76

/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'TiVoCommunity.com' (styleid: 3) */


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

current setup is pretty much the default way to get things done with vBulletin


----------



## narmada (Dec 5, 2008)

How do I link a CSS with an XML document or can I change font and other attributes in a XSL? I'm struggling to get my XML working if I want to attribute it to a CSS. Can you link a CSS to an XML, if so, where should you put the link.
OR can I change attributes in the XSL which I also have linked to it but at the moment it only has my table layout.
I don't know if this makes sense!! Please help!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

narmada said:


> How do I link a CSS with an XML document or can I change font and other attributes in a XSL? I'm struggling to get my XML working if I want to attribute it to a CSS. Can you link a CSS to an XML, if so, where should you put the link.
> OR can I change attributes in the XSL which I also have linked to it but at the moment it only has my table layout.
> I don't know if this makes sense!! Please help!


I can't see that hijacking a thread from over a year ago about a specific problem (in other words, NOT YOURS) will help you solve this.

Best start a thread of your own, and make clear in the title what your problem is...YOUR problem.


----------

